# Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?



## Heilerin (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
habe vor, wie hier bereits geschrieben,im Frühjahr einen grossen Schwimmteich zu bauen.
Da wir ein sehrr grosses Grundstück im Aussenbereich haben, kam mir heute die Idee, das Ganze ohne Folie zu machen.
Bei dem alten Teich kam bereits bei 1,50 m Tiefe Grundwasser.
Der Teich soll ca. 12x15 m werden, und ca. 2,50 m tief. 
Nun meine Frage an Euch: Ist es realisierbar, einen solchen Teich ohne Folie, lediglich mit Grundwasser zu bauen und später auch zu erhalten?
Freue mich auf Eure zahlreichen Antworten!
Ein schönes Pfingstwohenende!
Gruss
Doris


----------



## axel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris 

Möchtest Du den erst 1,50 m herabsteigen bis Du an der Wasseroberfläche bist ?

Lg und ein schönes Pfingstfest

axel


----------



## Heilerin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Axel,
nein ,das möchte ich nicht. Aber meine Idee war, das das Wasser hoch steigt!! Wenn man sich naturteiche anschaut ,muß da doch etwas dran sein??!! oder habe ich mit meiner genialen Idee etwas wesendliches übersehen??
Lg
Doris


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris,

was ist da für ein Boden, Kies oder Lehm?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## T.I. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris,
bis sich der Boden soweit verschlämmt hat bis das Wasser nichtmehr nach allen Seiten fliesst, werden wahrscheinlich Jahre vergehen können.
Noch dazu kommt, dass der Boden wohl auch durch jeden Badeakt aufgewirbelt wird und das Wasser somit wieder dreckig erscheint.


----------



## Heilerin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> 
> was ist da für ein Boden, Kies oder Lehm?
> 
> ...



Ich habe so eine art Lehm Boden!
Bei meinen kleinen Teich konnte ich ihn so schön modelieren.Aber wie ist das ,
könnte mein Plan gelingen? Ich könnte zum einen noch größer werden. Und zum zweiten viel Geld sparen.
Tausend Dank für viele Antworten ,Anregungen,Tips und vieles mehr!!
Gruß
Doris


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris,

meiner Erfahrung nach kann das funktionieren wenn
folgende Dinge erfüllt werden.

- der Lehmboden muss stark verdichtet werden und 
  und sollte keine steilen Stellen haben. 

- Der Rand sollte nach oben gewölbt sein und einen schmalen
  Graben rundherum haben der mit großem Überlauf Kies verfüllt ist.

- Den kompletten Teich würde ich mit einer ca. 10cm
  Schicht fußsympathischem 20-30mm Kies auslegen.
  Erst die Hälfte einbringen und erneut mit einer kleinen
  Rüttelplatte in den Lehmboden drücken, dann den Rest
  drüber. 

- Eine große Flachzone für ausreichend Pflanzen. mind. 1/3,
   besser die Hälfte der der Schwimmzonengröße.

- und das wichtigste: einen Pumpenschacht neben dem Teich
  bis ins Grundwasser, der Dir einen stetigen Frischwasserzulauf
  bringt entweder als Bachlauf oder als Quellstein. Dann kannst
  Du Dir jegliche andere Technik sparen.

So ähnlich wie bei mir, nur größer und statt mit Fischen mit Menschen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19754

Die Folie bei mir bräuchte es eigentlich nicht, das Wasser würde auch so stehn
bleiben. Problem ist nur wenn die Pumpe mal kaputt sein sollte versickert das
Wasser natürlich langsam und das ist mit Fischbesatz zu gefährlich wenn man
länger nicht zu Hause ist. Darum hab ich zur Sicherheit eine eingebaut.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## martin karstens (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris!
Das wird nicht funktionieren. Ich wohne an der Elbe in der Marsch. Der Boden ist ein toniger Lehmboden. Mein Grundwasserstand schwankt zwischen 0,7 und 1,7m. Ich habe einen Nachklärteich ohne Folie (seit 12 Jahren). Der Teich läuft nicht voll. Der Wasserspiegel ist nie auf Dauer höher als der Grundwasserstand. Der Boden ist nicht hundertprozentig wasserdicht. Und der Böschungsbereich, wo die Sonne rankommt, hier trocknet der Boden aus, es bilden sich Risse, ....ergibt Wasserverlust. 
Meinen Schwimmteich habe ich mit Folie ausgelegt. So habe ich den Teich immer bis Oberkante voll! 
Ich habe von einem Teich gelesen der aus einem Bohrbrunnen / Grundwasserschacht ständig Wasser nachpumpt um den Wasserspiegel zu halten. Das geht mit der Zeit auch ins Geld.
Bei meinem Nachklärteich (ohne Folie) leite ich viel Regenwasser ein, aber nach 4 Wochen Trockenheit sackt der Wasserspiegel 50cm ab.
Also Folie rein!!!


----------



## Heilerin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo,und Danke an Euch!!
Hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Und dabei dachte ich mir.................................!!!!!
Das mit Der Pumpe und dem Grundwasser finde ich aber gut.wir sind aber selbst mit unserem Haus an der Quelle angeschlossen,reicht das aus um Haus und Teich zu versorgen?? Ich meine ,so ganz bin ich ja noch nicht runter von meiner "genialen"Idee.
Auch auf der Gefahr hin das ich Lästig werde,aber BITTE helft mir weiter.
Lg
Doris


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Folie - Grundwasser?*

Hallo Doris,

wenn Du rund um die Uhr pumpst klappts und das ist auch nicht teurer als
eine aufwendige Filtertechnik ohne Grundwasser. 

Risse gibt es nicht, wenn man das mit Kies entsprechend abdeckt.

Falls Du genaueres wissen willst kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Gruß
Andy


----------

